# When Kenpo Strikes rap video



## Sapper6 (Apr 25, 2006)

if anyone has it, can you send it to me?  i already tried the link that was in the old thread but the link is dead now.

just hoping someone might have saved it.

thanks!


----------



## Blindside (Apr 25, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=eJd_FpS3nPQ


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 25, 2006)

That's great!!


----------



## Rick Wade (Apr 25, 2006)

It has been around awhile now.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Sapper6 (Apr 25, 2006)

yeah i saw the link at youtube.com but i can't view it at work.  

anybody got it saved on their drive?


----------



## Odin (Apr 26, 2006)

cool video...but that rap was weeeeeeak!


----------



## Henderson (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm sorry.  That has got to be one of the most ridiculous things I've ever seen.


----------



## Sapper6 (Apr 26, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> I'm sorry. That has got to be one of the most ridiculous things I've ever seen.


 
yeah you're right.  going from gang-banging street thug to finding religion and martial arts to better himself is pretty pathetic. 

this guy's career highlights include:


*RedCloud's music now available on the new XBox 360 video game "Amped 3".*

*RedCloud is the winner of the 2005 SouthGate Nissan emcee battle.*

*The hit single When 'Kenpo Strikes' held a top 10 spot on TVU for several months. The video knocked the platinum recording artist P.O.D. out of the number 1 position.*

*RedCloud's music has been featured in films such as It Runs In The Family starring Michael Douglas, as well as the surf documentary All The Way Live.*

*RedCloud took the throne of the Los Angeles Power 106FM freestyle battle for five weeks straight.*

*RedCloud has been on four nationally recognized tours, performing in clubs, high schools, Indian rez's, sold out arenas, churches, quinceneras, festivals, Pow Wows as well as speaking at schools against violence and gangs.*

*RedCloud has shared the stage with:*

*KRS One, Linkin Park, P.O.D., Atmosphere, Kurupt, Living Legends and many more...*


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 26, 2006)

I liked the video.


----------



## Henderson (Apr 26, 2006)

Sapper6 said:
			
		

> yeah you're right. going from gang-banging street thug to finding religion and martial arts to better himself is pretty pathetic.
> 
> this guy's career highlights include:
> 
> ...


 
Didn't mean to offend.  But to me, it's about as bad as Kung Fu Fighting was.


----------



## Maltair (May 7, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> Didn't mean to offend. But to me, it's about as bad as Kung Fu Fighting was.


 
Kung Fu Fighting 
Carl Douglas

Everybody was kung-fu fighting
Those cats were fast as lightning
In fact it was a little bit frightning
But they fought with expert timing

They were funky China men from funky Chinatown
They were chopping them up and they were chopping them down
It's an ancient Chineese art and everybody knew their part
From a feint into a slip, and kicking from the hip

Everybody was kung-fu fighting
Those cats were fast as lightning 
In fact it was a little bit frightning
But they fought with expert timing

There was funky Billy Chin and little Sammy Chung
He said here comes the big boss, lets get it on
We took a bow and made a stand, started swinging with the hand
The sudden motion made me skip now we're into a brand knew trip 

Everybody was kung-fu fighting
Those cats were fast as lightning
In fact it was a little bit frightning
But they did it with expert timing

(repeat)..make sure you have expert timing
Kung-fu fighting, had to be fast as lightning


----------



## evenflow1121 (May 7, 2006)

Lol, I am not too sure I like that.


----------

